# T-88 epoxy finishing



## Lumber2Sawdust (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm working on a walnut slab for a coffee table. I'm about ready to start finishing it and I have a couple of questions about epoxy. The slab has a gap, probably 6" long and half an inch wide at the widest point, as well as a couple of small knots that I want to fill with a black epoxy.

I am planning to pick up T-88 epoxy tomorrow at my local woodcraft. I have read that it is very hard and durable. My concern is around applying it and finishing the wood. Is the epoxy workable with hand tools when it is fully hardened? It is going to dull or damage edge tools, mostly hand planes, or scrapers?

How careful do I need to be when applying the epoxy with regards to getting any outside of its desired spot? If I'm working it into the crevices and get some on the surrounding area, can I plane/scrape it off after it hardens?

I'm planning to finish the slab with danish oil and am waiting to apply it because I assume it would be better to apply the epoxy to the bare wood, then finish it after that. Are there any issues with applying a finish like danish oil to the epoxy? Will it even penetrate it?

Any feedback is much appreciated. I am excited to get this slab finished because it is really looking nice, and because my wife will really love to have it as our new coffee table!..


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

While I have never used the T-88 type of epoxy, every one I have used is very easy to mill and sand when cured. It basically become a plastic.

If the epoxy is thick, then I wouldn't worry about it soaking into the wood surrounding the spots. If it's thin enough, then it can soak into the grain and leave a spot. If that's the case, you can use blue tape or any masking tape over the hole and then cut out the section that covers the hole.

Yes, best to wait like you are before apply the danish oil, and no it won't penetrate the epoxy. But it will finish just fine. I've never had an issue with oil base finishes.

The only thing I would suggest when filling is to make sure you apply more than what looks necessary. That stuff can settle into little crevices even after the pot starts to go off and then sink below the surface of the top. So don't just fill till it's even with the top, keep going. It's best to remove the extra later then have to apply another coat….


----------



## Lumber2Sawdust (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Childress. That's just what I needed.

With a little luck, I'll have time to work in this tonight.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Be sure if the inclusion runs through the board, blue tape the bottom of the piece. Poxy has ways of easing out of strange places.


----------

